# Nurse change of suprapubic catheter



## KLRuhe (Apr 18, 2012)

What CPT code to use?  51705 is a physician procedure requiring removal of sutures....correct?  I'm thinking this would be a nurse visit charge (99211).  Nurse is wondering about code 51702.  Thanks for any assistance.

Kay, CPC


----------

